# Documents Required for Retention of South African Citizenship



## Robs90 (May 25, 2021)

Hello,

Could anyone please tell me if this is the correct document to obtain with regards to applying for my Right to Retain South African citizenship before applying for British Citizenship? 






Apply for proof that you do not have British citizenship (form NQ)


Apply for confirmation that you have not gained British citizenship if you are a foreign national now living in the Channel Islands, Isle of Man, a British Overseas Territory or if you live elsewhere and want to apply by post and have lived in the UK.




www.gov.uk





The reason I am asking is because it seems really very expensive @ £250 just for this Non Acquisition of British Citizenship confirmation, which is way more than the retention application itself. I have tried to reach out to the SA High Commission over the past few weeks to ask with no luck/response. My sibling applied for theirs from Australia and needed no such document from the Australian authorities. Can anyone advise from experience what precise documents are needed for the UK? If it is this letter I have attached above, that is fine, but I just want to be sure it's correct before spending all that money.

Thank you! Any advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Damien H (Aug 28, 2021)

Robs90 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could anyone please tell me if this is the correct document to obtain with regards to applying for my Right to Retain South African citizenship before applying for British Citizenship?
> 
> ...


yes, this is correct had friends do this form and just received mine, it‘s outrageously expensive and letter is only valid for 3 months, the online process is straight forward and mine took a week to arrive, NB I wouldn’t apply before you already revived your succes letter for UK Citizenship (the one that instructs to book the ceremony , hope that helps.


----------



## silverdoctor (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi there

My wife and I are also just going through this process by post. We are battling to understand some of the instructions as they are a bit ambiguous. Has anyone else done this by post? Do we need to send our passports by post as part of the application process (along with the certified copies) or not?

Also while we are talking copies of passports - is it good enough to get the passport copies certified at the post office?

Thanks for any input and advice.


----------

